# SHaring internet connection to a PC?



## antonioconte (Mar 1, 2003)

I know nothing about PC's but I have one here at home, my wife wants to use it and surf the web whilst I'm connected - is this possible, I'm sure it is.  WHat do I need to do on the PC so it can see my mac?

I've just connected the pc to a hub which is connected to the mac as well, not sure if it can see each other though ???


----------



## kenny (Mar 1, 2003)

Simple. Go to System Preferences... sharing. On the "internet" tab, turn on sharing.  Also, make sure that your firewall settings (firewall tab) will allow the appropriate traffic through; otherwise the PC won't be able to connect.

On the PC, simply set it for DHCP (automatic) settings for TCP/IP. 

I'm using internet sharing to allow my TiVo to connect to the internet to get its program guide updates, and it works great.


----------



## antonioconte (Mar 1, 2003)

Sorry, but how do I do the DHCP thing in XP?  I'm new to XP, thanks!


----------



## kenny (Mar 1, 2003)

Go to Control Panel... Network Connections.. Double-click the connection for your ethernet card, then click "Properties"  You should see a dialog similar to this: 







The important bits are highlighted - make sure that both DNS and IP are obtained automatically...

Edit: Gah... so inline images are turned off now?? I guess you'll have to click the link...


----------



## antonioconte (Mar 1, 2003)

Thanks for that, ok, I did all that as per previously, the card is showing activity , ticking away but I still can't surf?  Any ideas?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## antonioconte (Mar 1, 2003)

Ok, now prevously, a few days ago, I actually managed to get my G4 to share the connection of this Laptop. Now today, after trying to get my PC to do the same thing, I've obviously messed something up and now I can't do that?

Again, any ideas?      

See you later, I'm tired and I'm going to get some shut eye and check things in the morning - thanks for your time!


----------



## Dusky (Mar 1, 2003)

I just gave internet access to an iBook 600 through my iBook 700 (which is connected to the internet through an Airport Base station).  An ethernet cable linked the two iBooks.  Internet-sharing was enabled in the iBook 700's Sharing systempreferencepane, under its Internet tab.  The iBook 600 was put on DHCP.

From the little I know about networking and your particular case, the above method, similar to that suggested to you by Kenny, cannot be done with your setup.  Why not?  Because I believe that your Mac's ethernet port is already in use...  to connect it to the hub.

You have a hub connected to an external modem.  You have your Mac connected to the hub.  Cconnect your PC to the hub.  Set your PC to DHCP.  There's no need to set your Mac to internet sharing.

Why wouldn't that work?

P.S:  Are you using cable modem, dsl, or dial-up?  Do you have a wired or a wireless network?


----------



## antonioconte (Mar 1, 2003)

Hi there,

The way I'm connected is this:

POWERBOOK, Ethernet to HUB.
PC LAPTOP, RUNNING XP, 3COM LAN CARD, ethernet to the same HUB

HUB is then connected to another HUB

On this other hub there is a G4 connected.

Like I said, It was connecting to the net through the laptops sharing set-up the other day from the G4 which I thought was really cool... The G4 can see the laptop, the laptop can see the G4, neither can see the laptop now either ??

I am really confused.  ALso, I just reinstalled JAG 10.2.4 cause I kept on getting crashes, so its a fresh system.

My connection is via ISDN by the way, via USB.

Thank You for any help you can give!


----------



## bing (Mar 2, 2003)

If you want to be able to see everyone on the network, especially PC's you will have to set the ip' address's. Dont use dhcp, that might work fine with the Macs but the XP isnt that smart.

Set them all , to 10.0.0.1, 10.0.0.2 and so on, changing the last number. This will keep them in the same subnet so they can see each other. Otherwise they will make up numbers themselves and sometimes be able to see and sometimes not.

As for web sharing youd be bettter of to use a proxy server. I use AnalogX(free and simple) on my pc to share to macs, its a network standard and works really well.
http://www.analogx.com/contents/download/network/proxy.htm

Apple suggest Privoxy but I havent used it.
http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=11118*Privoxy* 

But definetly dont use dhcp


----------



## BoneFill (Mar 2, 2003)

We use IPNetShareX at office and home to share the connection thru the Mac and it is perfect since Jaguar internet sharing is not working for us... 

BTW, I H8 M$ Winblows as much as many people here but I have to admit that it's easier if you sharre your connection thru the PC...


----------



## AppMan (Mar 2, 2003)

Just turn on Internet sharing on the Mac and either set your PC to DHCP or manually assign it a 192.168.2.x address and set the gateway to 192.168.2.1.
I had to manually assign my PC an IP cus for some reason it wouldn't obtain an IP address from the Mac all the time.
There is no reason for 3rd party software or a proxy server just use X's built-in nat or wutever it is.


----------



## binaryDigit (Mar 4, 2003)

Another option is to go down to your local second hand computer store (we have a Goodwill here that just does computer stuff).  They ALWAYS have several old ISDN routers (nice Cisco stuff too) priced at no more than $20 or so.  The routers tend to be fairly easy to setup, act as dhcp servers, provide NAT and basic firewall functionality and you don't have to worry about keeping your G4 on all the time in order to share your internet connection (and/or slowing your internet access/G4 processing if you happen to do heavy duty stuff on it).


----------

